# Perfect Building for a Evil-Company Hdqs. ?:)



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

In many movies, you always have the large evil corporation hdqs., mainly the city's tallest or a super-imposing tower....would like to see what building anywhere around the world can become one of those..?

for example...The Empire State Plaza in Albany, New York. it just looks like a good hdqs. for a large evil corp. with those smaller 4 towers and the tallest one in the front :lol:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

The Sears tower and that tower with the crown in Atlanta IMO :yes:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The Combine Citadel in Half Life 2


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ video game structure? i guess it counts too... it looks massive and tall...maybe because the low rise buildings around it.

heres another one : disregard the logo on the top :lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Tuntex Sky Tower


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Why not this?^^


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Nothing beats this one, Downright Frightful! And it is in the evil empire, for real :devil: :lol:


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Harkeb said:


> Nothing beats this one, Downright Frightful! And it is in the evil empire, for real :devil: :lol:


Definitely this one


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Harkeb said:


> Nothing beats this one, Downright Frightful! And it is in the evil empire, for real :devil: :lol:


 
That was what I was thinking too. LOL


----------



## trnstn (Jun 25, 2008)

luci203 said:


>


Is this motivated after watching The Dark Knight?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Harkeb said:


> Nothing beats this one, Downright Frightful! And it is in the evil empire, for real :devil: :lol:


OMG!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

How about these in MXC?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Fortress of the Evil Empire...Merchandise Mart Atlanta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/magadelic_rock/2681734174/


Spacecraft of Evil Alien Corporation landing on top of the Hyatt Regency Atlanta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/judybaxter/401072368/


Host Hotel for Evil Corporations Convention...Kimball House Atlanta










Preferred restaurant of Evil Coporation employees...The Vortex Atlanta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheryl/454141275/


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Not built yet, but the proposed Oryx Tower for Doha would fit fine.


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

Work is on the Ryongyong Hotel (sorry for spelling) is of course continuing after a long time. Something vaguely similar I addhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Palace_of_Culture_and_Science

Every serious ssc geek already knows how it looks


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Perhaps Key Tower in Cleveland? The roof looks peculiar


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

it doesn't necessarily look like it would host an evil company HQ... but it does


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ It looks like really big pants.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How bout this SF landmark?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Aon Center.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

that's bank of America isn't it? it is a pretty cool skyscraper, it is more like a monument...


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

WANCH said:


> How bout this SF landmark?


Seems those hotel in Pyongyang...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

City_of_Fury said:


> Seems those hotel in Pyongyang...


Pointy buildings have an evil look to it like the devil's horn!


----------



## cuica (Apr 8, 2007)

*Something that Blofeld would have liked?*










Petrobras HQ, Rio de Janerio, Brasil


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

PedroGabriel said:


> that's bank of America isn't it? it is a pretty cool skyscraper, it is more like a monument...


Nope, its the former Transamerica HQ.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

How about this beauty in Aachen?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Nope, its the former Transamerica HQ.


Yes but the name still remains.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The key distinguishing factor with the Pyongyang building is the UC and tattered facade, which gives a very gritty feel to it. It doesn't imply that pyramid-shaped buildings are fit for evil.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

I don't see why some Evil Company would be slumming it in the unfinished Ryugyong Hotel. :lol:

Something like this building in Buenos Aires would suit an "evil company" quite well, though even more so for some maniacal, totalitarian government;


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

they are something different from the usual ones some of them look real bad but other are fantastic , we can never avoid making mistakes can we ?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

How about this???


----------



## lordcreso (Jul 25, 2006)

bigwilley said:


>


The evil elephant!!


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

LOL great thread! I'll try my luck at some, eventhough the best ones were taken!

Commanding views









haha









1000 de La Gauchetière (Montreal)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

jcarloschile said:


> How about this???


Good one, that is quite sinister actually. Very sexy


----------



## Arizona92 (May 30, 2008)

Is this good enough ?


----------



## Arizona92 (May 30, 2008)

Or this one?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Parkview Square, the modern art deco building in the middle, built on the site of hundreds of century old houses.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

i love that thin building on the right, what is it?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

It's The Gateway by IM Pei


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Yarra's Edge Tower 5, Melbourne.. BATMAN TOWER.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Yarra's Edge Tower 5 looks a bit like the Ravinia Tower in Atlanta:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570751 photo: stepper77


----------



## 295bus (Aug 18, 2008)

(Loosing) design proposal for transbay transit terminal tower, SF.

Needs a flaming eye!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

tower of terror!!! of orlando ,fl


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Arizona92 said:


> Is this good enough ?


good one :lol:


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Who those landmark Art Deco scrapers such as The Chrysler in Manhattan?


----------



## Singapor3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Uob plaza?



The gateway as what redstone mentioned?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*london*

The uk's Secret intelligence service building​







photo by jimbowrn0306 @ flickr.com​


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^^^ that looks evil...lol...what are those hooks on top of the building?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

centralcali19 said:


> ^^^^ that looks evil...lol...what are those hooks on top of the building?


Not sure but there up to no good!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Axa Tower in La Défense, right before they removed the cladding for its restructuration.

It's the brown tower on the left :


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

luci203 said:


> :banana:


I think thats my grandmas house!


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid...


I agree 100%

The evil mascots are out in front.


----------



## lfcsr11 (Aug 27, 2007)

How bout the Pemex Tower in Mexico city, That building doesn't just look like the HQ of an evil corporation...it is. 

someone should put a pic up cause i dont have any.


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

Pemex tower.........evil I tellz ya











lfcsr11 said:


> How bout the Pemex Tower in Mexico city, That building doesn't just look like the HQ of an evil corporation...it is.
> 
> someone should put a pic up cause i dont have any.


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ So i guess every oil company is EVIL!lol :lol: is there any pics of Exxon-Mobil hdqs.? Chevron Hdqs.?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

This one used to be a 'real' evil hdqs., hence the evilness of the building...










This pic, particularly, scares me a bit (what can't a lightining do to an evil hdqs? lol)










And to think the people in there hold the future of everyone around here... and usually, they do it pretty badly.


----------



## future.architect (Jun 10, 2004)

beetham tower manchester has been said to look a bit like the citadel from half life


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thats a great pic^


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Arizona92 said:


> Is this good enough ?


Ever notice how much that looks like the Shanghai World Financial Center?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Not sure where this is.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Not sure where this is.


^^I think it's the Moscow University, not sure though.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

But one thing's for sure, it's pretty evil!


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Harkeb said:


> Nothing beats this one, Downright Frightful! And it is in the evil empire, for real :devil: :lol:


Hahahaha, I agree!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Imperfect Ending said:


> But one thing's for sure, it's pretty evil!


It's fucking beautiful and grand.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Hell, any apple store would qualify! They're so evil they give their Mac Users like me the privilege of paying $2000 for an iPod Touch instead of the $300 Windows Users pay (They design it for the most recent Mac cpus as a money making scheme) :bash:hno:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

where are WALmart's headquarters?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

^^:lol:


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Hell, any apple store would qualify! They're so evil they give their Mac Users like me the privilege of paying $2000 for an iPod Touch instead of the $300 Windows Users pay (They design it for the most recent Mac cpus as a money making scheme) :bash:hno:


TWO THOUSAND BUCKS!? You gotta be kiddin'!

:bash:


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> where are WALmart's headquarters?











For such a massive corporation..its Hdqs. is a disappointmenthno:...with all the money they make, they could atleast make a better hdqs...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^man, where is it? They must work in their cars


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Hisyam said:


> Sultan Sulaiman Mosque Klang


A gothic looking mosque in Klang,Malaysia.Looks pretty sinister to me.


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^man, where is it? They must work in their cars


lol.:lol: guess so..i couldnt find the exact building they are in, just this huge corporate sign and the parking lots..


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

from Argentina:
Chateau Puerto Madero, aka evil empire headquearters:








pic by mexatino

and his little brother, Chateau Libertador










and the Frost Tower, in Austin, USA


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That last one should be the winner!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That may be the company's headquarters, but this should be where the head lives.

Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest, Romania


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^man, where is it? They must work in their cars


I would not be surprised if it's built like a normal walmart supermarket with just added cubicles inside. They have gotten a reputation for cheap stuff and box architecture so it fits them perfectly


----------



## disturbanist (Sep 4, 2008)

Definitely this one (probably because it is an evil corporation)

















Federal Reserve Bank of Boston


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

trying to resurrect my old posts...lol..this would perfectly fit a evil-company's headquarters...


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

candidates from the other thread:lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I had no idea how many odd, location inappropriate and impersonal buildings there were in the world.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Most imposing skyscraper in College Station, TX is actually a decepticon.

photo credit: TAMU http://photo.tamu.edu/photo/browse/r/9/id/5224206574


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Blues Point Tower springs to mind. It's actually a 1960s luxury apartment block, but has an evil brutalist look about it. It was briefly the tallest building in Sydney.


2008 BLUES POINT TOWER by lindsaybridge, on Flickr



2010-02-23_0659-51a Blues Point tower by gunzel412, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Parkview Square in Singapore for me. even on daylight it looks like a hideout for evil architects.










picture found on google images


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Berlin, Bierpinsel-Restaurant*


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

great ones here..


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

every evil company needs a tower that looks a little bit like a huge p***s!! :'D


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Berlin, Bierpinsel-Restaurant*


for everyone speaking german, it loses all it's scary appearance with its name, WTF


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

Residence Antilia, Mumbai

Supposedly built on land intended for an orphanage. Doesn't get much worse than this for evil lairs/obnoxious displays of wealth.


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^^^is the owner of that building that rich indian billionaire who wanted the tallest/biggest house on earth?...if it is, hes such a show off, but hey, its his money,unfortunetely money cant buy good taste, he should atleast hired a better architect..hno:


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

can't find a 'decent' angle to showcase its evil look...its evilness could be appreciated much better in person

and an evil organization does own this HQ


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

The Tate anyone?








Comes complete with a lobby that makes you feel puny and insignifcant.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*NSA Headquarters Ft. George Mead*










Mission accomplished!


----------

